# are these the vents



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

are these thre vents that should be clipped and should i clip both male and female vents


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Its better to clip the feathers of both male and female.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> Its better to clip the feathers of both male and female.


why it has to be clip??


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't have the source for the info.
Maybe Falcon loft or Rod SD can provide the answer.
Yes trim both the Hen & Cock
Or maybe 2ndwind can tell us how to get a good/sure mating.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

What is this for, to increase the chance of the egg getting fertilized?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

why should u clip it ?what kind of breeds ,u talking about ?


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry but i'm still new to pigeons..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> What is this for, to increase the chance of the egg getting fertilized?


yes..esp with some breeds that are full featherd like frillbacks and jacobins.. usually regular featherd birds like homers and rollers do not need it.. if doing it you have to be careful not to take the feathers too close as they can bleed..just shorten around the vent a bit..IF they seem to need it..


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

You do not need to trim them at all. Out of all pigeons, the only pigeons that *NEED* to get trimmed are fantails. Homers and rollers do not need to get trimmed at all. If you have homers or rollers that need to get trimmed, chances are you need new birds.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't even trim my fantails,all my fantail pairs are successfully breeding every month....
so don't rush......there have been situation where the birds have been bleed to death,bcoz of unknowingly cutting the blood feathers.so be careful and watchfull


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Sometimes for heavily feathered birds, you have to trim or you will not get fertilized eggs. Breeds like fantails and Jacobins are the most reffered to due to the heavy feathering (may be posture too, don't know). In some cases it also requires a little bit out from the length of the tail too for these breeds.

The feathers at vent area are so thin and fluffy, blood feathers usually don't mess there much, yet I used to keep half finger width from the cloaca. who would like a scissor there


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> I don't have the source for the info.
> Maybe Falcon loft or Rod SD can provide the answer.
> Yes trim both the Hen & Cock
> Or maybe 2ndwind can tell us how to get a good/sure mating.


Boy, you are still bitter about that?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

so birmi rollers don't need it


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

No I'm not bitter--You said you needed a Source. To Double check my answer
Just telling the truth-" -I don't have a Book Name or Page Number-I don't have the source"-hopeing you may have the source.--So they can DOUBLE check your answer.
That is IF you have an answer?


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> No I'm not bitter--You said you needed a Source. To Double check my answer
> Just telling the truth-" -I don't have a Book Name or Page Number-I don't have the source"-hopeing you may have the source.--So they can DOUBLE check your answer.
> That is IF you have an answer?


Did you say 75 or 15?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

My age is 75----My I Q is 15
So you are "Kinda Correct" with one of the numbers.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

sky tx said:


> My age is 75----My I Q is 15
> So you are "Kinda Correct" with one of the numbers.


You can PM me any and all information you are willing to share. You are the source. No.. Really. Send away.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

so don't clip the rollers bvents


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> so don't clip the rollers bvents


rollers do not need clipping..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ok thxs just want to be 100% sure thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have having fertility issues then trim the feathers on both. Sometimes homers, rollers, and other "plain" pigeons can benefit from it. Just depends on the bird. It's especially helpful in older birds because they need all the help they can get to produce fertile eggs. I don't do it unless I have a problem with infertile eggs.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

sky tx said:


> I don't have the source for the info.
> Maybe Falcon loft or Rod SD can provide the answer.
> Yes trim both the Hen & Cock
> Or maybe 2ndwind can tell us how to get a good/sure mating.


I can read between the lines. There is an insult there somewhere. I wish my folks taught me how to insult my elderly, but I have been taught very early to respect them. Now the more I grow older the more I am realizing that age may have nothing to do with maturity.

I'll look for some subtle insult for you.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Clipping vent feathers are not necessary unless you have fertility problem which you guess the feathers are interfering with it. The source is common sense. Sky_tx forgot that already. He is too old. (Here is a subtle insult.)

But, frankly, the first time I encountered this technique is when I heard about it being used for fantail pigeons to increase fertility problem.

Birmingham rollers vent feathers don't need to get clipped.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> so birmi rollers don't need it


Nope rollers should be fine without trimming the vent feathers.


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

Sky Tx is a mean dude.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr. Spooky said:


> Sky Tx is a mean dude.


Hahaha! You think! There are many beginners here who probably cried because of him. I am glad that I was not a beginner when I encountered him. Sky_tx teaches with a chalk on one hand and the other hand with a gun.


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Hahaha! You think! There are many beginners here who probably cried because of him. I am glad that I was not a beginner when I encountered him. Sky_tx teaches with a chalk on one hand and the other hand with a gun.


He is a man with a very large ego, and he will use his age (75) for an excuse.
A very rude old man, who likes to talk down on everyone at every opportunity!
I've gone out of my way to makeup for his shortcomings, but he won't budge.

Vahe


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes RodSD--I do have a License to carry a "Concaeled Handgun".


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I know! In Texas the law allows it--the only remaining state that allows it.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

RodSD said:


> I know! In Texas the law allows it--the only remaining state that allows it.


Most states here in US issue concealed weapon permits, including Texas. You can legally carry a handgun if you have this permit


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

grifter,

I stand corrected. The tv show that I watched probably have a messed up info. I started reading this and apparently different states have certain rules:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concealed_carry_in_the_United_States

Apparently some states don't even require a permit to carry a concealed weapon such as Alaska, Vermont, Arizona, and Wyoming!

Also apparently certain states don't even allow concealed handguns such as Illinois, District of Columbia and certain portions of California.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Hahaha! You think! There are many beginners here who probably cried because of him. I am glad that I was not a beginner when I encountered him. Sky_tx teaches with a chalk on one hand and the other hand with a gun.


no comment


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

RodSD said:


> grifter,
> 
> I stand corrected. The tv show that I watched probably have a messed up info. I started reading this and apparently different states have certain rules:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concealed_carry_in_the_United_States
> 
> ...


Rod, we also have what we call the 'Texas Castle Law' here in Texas. Don't mess with Texans when they are in their homes or automobiles. Many other states have similar laws. http://www.rc123.com/texas_castle_doctrine.html


----------

